# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش تصویری نصب laravel بر روی ویندوز

## nasirb

سلام دوستان 
با توجه به کمبود منابع آموزشی به زبان فارسی برای laravel تصمیم گرفتم یک ویدئو آموزشی برای نصب این فریمورک تهیه کنم .
این آموزش نحوه نصب این فریمورک را بر روی سیستم عامل ویندوز آموزش می دهد .
امیدورام که براتون مفید باشه .
لینک دانلود

----------


## wallfa

اگر دوست داشته باشید با بچه ها می تونیم یک فروم جدا برای لاراول بزنیم .

----------


## nasirb

> اگر دوست داشته باشید با بچه ها می تونیم یک فروم جدا برای لاراول بزنیم .


اگر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد دریغ نمی کنم.

----------


## soheilsaghian

خواهشاً بزنید

----------

